# Suggestions on digging trenches for drains



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

I want to run my gutter drains out and away from the house.

I also want to put a french drain out by the barn to help it drain also.

I have a Fergy TO-35 and access to a 2 point plow.

I was going to use the plow to role the dirt over and install the drains.

Is there a better way?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Unless you care to rent a ditch witch, that is about as good as any. If the soil is rocky or really hard, the plow may not work very well or at all in some cases.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

:ditto: 

I have not done this myself but I would be interested in knowing how it works for you. I have several areas I was thinking of doing this same thing either by burying drainage pipe or just making surface swails to help with drainage. 

The other thing is I don't have a full sized tractor and plow to use. Mine is a garden tractor sized plow so that might limit the effectiveness. I could also use my Gravely walk behind with the rotary plow though that would take a while since I have a long way to trench.


----------



## theedudenator (Nov 7, 2008)

I have also seen single point type plows at tractor supply.

They look like they would make a trench


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

*trenching with a plow*

Yeah it works, used a wheel horse to do that 20yrs ago at my gramps. still hadda shovel in some grade as it was a long run.....
if tractor is small likely not good unless got weights.not familiar with your fergy but them gals tend to run onna queen size,,..


----------



## k1burner (Mar 26, 2009)

we used a three point middle buster to trench, it worked relatively well for burying electric wire and allowed us to push the dirt right back over it. I think tractor supply has them for cat 1 3 point hitches and I think they were under $100.00 just a thought.


----------

